# Thunder thighs



## mssg

Hola a todos. ¿Alguien podría decirme qué significa la expresión _thunder thighs?_ Las compañeras de equipo de una futbolista adolescente muy talentosa pero algo baja y de piernas un poco cortas y musculosas (pero no gordas) la usaban para burlarse de ella, lo que según los psicólogos que la atendieron más adelante influyó en que se volviera anoréxica. ¿Será un término del slang? Yo había pensado en muslos "tronados", como se dice en México, aunque no de los muslos; pensé en esa traducción por thunder...Pero no tiene sentido. Agradeceré mucho que alguien me ayude. mssg


----------



## Txiri

La repetición del fonema -th- sirve para conectar las palabras a través de la aliteración ... ¨Thunder¨ también sugiere algo a lo grande.

Simplemente significa que la mujer tiene muslos grandes.  Es algo burlón de tono.


----------



## mssg

Muchas gracias por la información. Había pensado que podía querer decir algo así como "muslos de vaca" dado que la paciente sufría tanto cuando recordaba las veces que había oído por casualidad que se referían a ella en esos términos. ¿Tú qué opinas? mssg


----------



## Txiri

Comentar un aspecto físico de alguien, burlarse de él, sí puede dejar secuelas en una persona. Podrías interpretarlo tal como quieras, muslos de vaca, sí también, lo que duele es el haber herido el sentimiento de la persona.  La gente es demasiada cruel.


----------



## mssg

Sí, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Gracias otra vez por responder, mssg


----------



## aztlaniano

Muslos imponentes.


----------



## senoritamy

It means "thick thighs" and usually it is viewed as derogatory, not very nice to say to someone, but I guess it depends on how the culture views weight and body image.  I grew up in a culture that would take offense to being called thunder thighs.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

En lugar de muslos puedes usar piernas (una sinécdoque). Algo como _piernas poderosas_, para continuar con la aliteración.

P.S. En México nunca he escuchado a alguien referirse a los muslos como tronados; usualmente se usa para otras cosas, pero no para referirse a los músculos. Saludos.


----------



## Lis48

¿Muslos musculares?


----------



## Forero

This reminds me of the "Nixon's the one" bumper stickers used by Nixon supporters in his election campaign and recycled by his detractors during the Watergate hearings.

Apparently the phrase in question is being used derrogatorily, but I can imagine the same phrase being used in the power sense.  The _th-_ alliteration adds force to either interpretation.  Which interpretation is intended depends on who uses the phrase and in what tone of voice, and on the culture and milieu of the particular sport.

So "_piernas po_(_n_)_derosas"_, depending on which is meant.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

I agree with Forero, the exact same phrase can have both positive and negative connotations, even when said by the same person. And of course, if the girl with the powerful thighs felt it was a derogatory phrase, then even worse. There are many examples for this; in Mexico you could say _Juan está bien alimentado_, or something along those lines, not to mean that he eats good and nutritious food, but rather that he is overweight.


----------



## Mate

Por lo que he leído arriba, creo que en la Argentina diríamos simplemente "piernas de futbolista", lo cual no es precisamente un elogio, máxime si se refiere a los atributos físicos de una mujer.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Mateamargo said:


> Por lo que he leído arriba, creo que en la Argentina diríamos simplemente "piernas de futbolista", lo cual no es precisamente un elogio, máxime si se refiere a los atributos físicos de una mujer.



Yo creo que en México diríamos lo mismo.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Como sugieren Mateamargo y Roberto "piernas de futbolista" queda bien (de hecho me ha tocado escucharlo).  

Saludos a todos.


----------



## mssg

aztlaniano said:


> Muslos imponentes.


 
Hola, ¿cómo estás? Yo diría que "muslos imponentes" no suena como una crítica sino como un piropo (por lo menos en este país) así que no lo elegiría. Gracias por tu ayuda, mssg



senoritamy said:


> It means "thick thighs" and usually it is viewed as derogatory, not very nice to say to someone, but I guess it depends on how the culture views weight and body image. I grew up in a culture that would take offense to being called thunder thighs.


 

Bueno, señoritamy, ése es precisamente el caso. Esta paciente, que ahora tiene 26 años y pesa 33 kg, es estadounidense y según los médicos y psicólogos que la atienden en esta fase terminal de su enfermedad aún hoy recuerda con dolor cuando la llamaban con ese apodo creyendo que no estaba presente. Tal vez se podría decir "Maggie piernas gordas o Maggie piernas de chancho" porque el mayor problema que tenía la paciente era que se veía gorda. Yo terminé traduciéndolo como "muslos de vaca", que no me gustaba mucho pero ya no podía dilatar más la entrega. Gracias por tu aporte.



Roberto_Mendoza said:


> En lugar de muslos puedes usar piernas (una sinécdoque). Algo como _piernas poderosas_, para continuar con la aliteración.
> 
> P.S. En México nunca he escuchado a alguien referirse a los muslos como tronados; usualmente se usa para otras cosas, pero no para referirse a los músculos. Saludos.


 
Hola, Roberto _Mendoza. Yo pensé en tronados por thunder, que en todas las acepciones que encontré se relaciona con truenos o con cosas vinculadas con ellos. Y sí, recuerdo que los mexicanos decían mucho "Estoy tronado" como en la Argentina se diría "Estoy destruido", "Estoy agotado", "Estoy frito", etc. y se referían a sí mismos , no a una parte de sus cuerpos. Y cuando se rompía algo, por ejemplo un enchufe, el electricista decía que ese enchufe estaba tronado.Por eso no tiene ningún sentido decir "muslos tronados" en este caso en particular, tienes mucha razón. Saludos, mssg



Lis48 said:


> ¿Muslos musculares?


 

Hola, Lis48. En caso de que lo interpretáramos así deberíamos decir "muslos _musculosos"_ pero no sería algo ofensivo en el caso de una deportista. Gracias por tu ayuda, mssg



Forero said:


> This reminds me of the "Nixon's the one" bumper stickers used by Nixon supporters in his election campaign and recycled by his detractors during the Watergate hearings.
> 
> Apparently the phrase in question is being used derrogatorily, but I can imagine the same phrase being used in the power sense. The _th-_ alliteration adds force to either interpretation. Which interpretation is intended depends on who uses the phrase and in what tone of voice, and on the culture and milieu of the particular sport.
> 
> So "_piernas po_(_n_)_derosas"_, depending on which is meant.


 
Hola, Forero, el deporte es el soccer y la chica a la que apodan "thunder thighs" es una de las mejores del equipo pero tiene problemas con el peso y distorsión de la autoimagen. Me dijeron que en slang esta expresión significa "vaca", por eso lo traduje así. Saludos, mssg



Mateamargo said:


> Por lo que he leído arriba, creo que en la Argentina diríamos simplemente "piernas de futbolista", lo cual no es precisamente un elogio, máxime si se refiere a los atributos físicos de una mujer.


 

Mateamargo, como dijo alguien antes todo depende del contexto y si bien a cualquier mujer puede resultarle desagradable ser llamada así, eso no es válido en este texto porque la aludida *es *una futbolista. "Thunder thighs" tiene que relacionarse con el peso, la grasa corporal o algo por el estilo para ser ofensivo en este caso. Saludos, mssg



JeSuisSnob said:


> Como sugieren Mateamargo y Roberto "piernas de futbolista" queda bien (de hecho me ha tocado escucharlo).
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 

Hola, JeSuisSnob, lo que sucede es que la chica para la que "thunder thighs" es una burla lesiva es una futbolista así que no puede ofenderse ni sentirse lastimada porque le digan "piernas de futbolista". Yo creo que la lastimaría más ser apodada "gorda" o "vaca" pero tendría que confirmar si thunder thighs significa eso en slang. ¿Alguien sabe? Gracias por tu ayuda, mssg


----------



## Lis48

mssg said:


> Hola, Lis48. En caso de que lo interpretáramos así deberíamos decir "muslos _musculosos"_ pero no sería algo ofensivo en el caso de una deportista. Gracias por tu ayuda, mssg


For me the phrase, thunder thighs, does not sound very offensive when describing a football player, whether male or female, particularly if used by fellow team players in the context of the game. 
If you said it to your rather overweight girlfriend sitting on the sofa with her one night, yes, she would be upset but when you hear it on television used to describe attractive rugby players, it is more a complement! 
_Wow! Look at his thunder thighs!_ ¡Que músculos!
But what Spanish girl would really, deep down, like to be told she had _muslos __musculosos?_ Even if not derogatory, it is not a complement for a young lady.
Do you really need a more derogatory term? I would think taunts of that could lead to anorexia!


----------



## mssg

Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo, por eso me costó tanto traducir esa expresión. Sin embargo, eso es lo que se dice en la sección  dedicada a los trastornos de la alimentación del libro de psicología del deporte de Weinberg. Y la paciente de este caso clínico, siempre según el autor, es una futbolista estadounidense joven y exitosa. Por eso me gustaría saber qué significa realmente "thunder thighs". Saludos, mssg


----------



## Lis48

Perhaps this definition of_ thunder_ might help. The use of the word in "thunder thighs" though is mainly because of the alliteration. I´ve only heard of the expression with reference to rugby players on TV, because they can move heavily and clumsily, charging like " bulls in a china shop" as we say. But maybe it is more of an insult when applied to football players who should move more gracefully!
_To thunder means to move fast, heavily, and noisily: e.g. a lorry thundered by_


----------



## aztlaniano

mssg said:


> Hola, ¿cómo estás? Yo diría que "muslos imponentes" no suena como una crítica sino como un piropo (por lo menos en este país) así que no lo elegiría. Gracias por tu ayuda, mssg


Todo es relativo. "Thunder thighs" no tiene que ser un insulto, salvo que la jóven aspire a que la vean como esbelta.
No sé si el uso ha cambiado, pero cuando oía, hace años en Alta California, "thunder thighs" en referencia a una jóven, no quería decir en absoluto que fuera gorda, sino que tenía buenas carnes y que prometía mucho en el sentido de un coito vigoroso y "atlético".


----------



## mssg

Lis48 said:


> Perhaps this definition of_ thunder_ might help. The use of the word in "thunder thighs" though is mainly because of the alliteration. I´ve only heard of the expression with reference to rugby players on TV, because they can move heavily and clumsily, charging like " bulls in a china shop" as we say. But maybe it is more of an insult when applied to football players who should move more gracefully!
> _To thunder means to move fast, heavily, and noisily: e.g. a lorry thundered by_


 
Según los datos que aportas "thunder thighs" se podría interpretar como "piernas de camionero", una expresión que extendería los atributos del camión al camionero y también por extensión  a las piernas de Maggie, que serían pesadas y torpes y, además, al ser como"bulls in a China shop", "no darían pie con bola", algo bastante dramático para una futbolista. Tal vez se trate de algo así, puesto que si así fuera también se relacionaría con el peso y el diámetro excesivos de las piernas. ¿Qué opinas? mssg


----------



## mssg

aztlaniano said:


> Todo es relativo. "Thunder thighs" no tiene que ser un insulto, salvo que la jóven aspire a que la vean como esbelta.
> No sé si el uso ha cambiado, pero cuando oía, hace años en Alta California, "thunder thighs" en referencia a una jóven, no quería decir en absoluto que fuera gorda, sino que tenía buenas carnes y que prometía mucho en el sentido de un coito vigoroso y "atlético".


 

   Como dices, todo es relativo. Según los datos que aporta Lis48,  "thunder thighs" podría significar "muslos de camionero". Te sugiero que leas ese "hilo". Saludos, mssg


----------



## aurilla

senoritamy said:


> It means "thick thighs" and usually it is viewed as derogatory, not very nice to say to someone, but I guess it depends on how the culture views weight and body image. I grew up in a culture that would take offense to being called thunder thighs.


 
De acuerdo. Es una burla, por decir que los muslos son tan grandes que al caminar choca uno con el otro causando un sonido estruendoso, como trueno. Claro, hay que entender que es una exageración.


----------



## mssg

aurilla said:


> De acuerdo. Es una burla, por decir que los muslos son tan grandes que al caminar choca uno con el otro causando un sonido estruendoso, como trueno. Claro, hay que entender que es una exageración.


 

  Hola, aurilla, tu interpretación me parece muy acertada. ¿Qué palabras elegirías para expresar esa idea en castellano? Te cuento que ayer envié un e-mail a la editorial que publicó el libro para pedirles que le transmitieran esa pregunta al autor. Tal vez me respondan. Si es así se los haré saber. Gracias por tu interés, mssg


----------



## aztlaniano

Lo que veo es una diferencia entre las actitudes de los hombres, que muchas veces consideran los "thunder thighs" eróticos y admirables, y de las mujeres, que los ven como algo indeseable.
Aquí un comentario sobre Beyoncé, de un hombre: 
_Did you get the chance to see Beyoncé_ _performance at the AMAs? Well, you missed out. With every stomp of her foot, her thunder thighs tore a hole into the stage. You don’t even want to know what happened to the other dancers. The shockwaves her thighs created was amazing as it pretty much threw me out of my computer chair_. 

Comentarios sobre un par de modelos: 
– _Genelia hardly exposes. Even she exposes the oomph-factor sounds less as many men say. She looks like a minor girl in gowns in general. But look here. She is sounding a thunder in the hearts of men with this thigh show._





Un article, escrito por un reportero varón, en la revista "Time":
_Women, liberated from the courtesan's need to entice, have become more enticing. To be in condition is not only healthy, it is sexy.... There are aspects of the new woman in a rising generation of athletes and actresses ...the sinewy *"thunder thighs*" of Marathoner Gayle Olinekova, ..._
_By Richard Corliss_. 

Naturalmente, el caso de "thunder thighs" por excelencia es el de la Primera Dama de EEUU. Aquí un comentario de un admirador:
January 15, 2009 12:08 pm
_And Mrs. Obama. Can you imagine being locked down by those __Thunder__ thighs. I would hate to see her in a bad mood. Can you see it, it's going to be like this, Barack says..."Hey babe, I am the President of the United States now, you have to listen to what I say". Then she snaps her thighs together, gives him the evil eye and says, "you might be this countries president, but don't you forget you'll always be my be-atch"._


En cambio, las mujeres la critican por sus "thunder thighs": 
_Michelle has thunder thighs. A fitted dress like that just emphasizes them and shows all her bumps. Red doesn’t help either._
*Comment by* *Margaret* - October 8, 2008 at 4:54 pm 

Martge: 
Could she could choose to go all out to start a workout school to see if she could loose those “thunder thighs”…


Pero aquí, una mujer que presume de "thunder thighs":
Hi. My name is Thunder Thighs. I enjoy photography, sexy men doing the 'danca do creu,' oreos dipped in peanut butter, and doing this on the freeway when it comes on the radio:​


----------



## Franzi

In my experience, people who use "thunder thighs" aren't distinguishing between fat and muscle.  Some people use it affectionately, but it always carries the meaning that big equals bad.  Because the girl herself has this stupid belief, the nickname bothered her a lot (even though she was muscular, not fat).


----------



## mssg

Estimado Aztlaniano, has realizado un trabajo de investigación muy interesante para aclarar la interpretación masculina y femenina de "thunder thighs". Me encantó leerlo y en verdad es un gran aporte. Ahora faltaría encontrar el equivalente castellano de esa expresión. ¿Tú crees que se podrá, con aliteración y todo? Cariños, mssg



Franzi said:


> In my experience, people who use "thunder thighs" aren't distinguishing between fat and muscle. Some people use it affectionately, but it always carries the meaning that big equals bad. Because the girl herself has this stupid belief, the nickname bothered her a lot (even though she was muscular, not fat).


 

Gracias, Franzi, está muy claro. Pero ¿cómo dirías ese nickname en español? Saludos, mssg


----------



## dperez

_muslos tronadores,_ como ya dijeron, es una referencia al supuesto sonido generado por la fricción entre los muslos.  fricción-estática-electricidad....imaginate el resto.  Esto me da asco, también he conocido mujeres hispanas que crecieron en los EEUU y se dejaron afectar mucho por esa expresión en inglés.


----------



## aztlaniano

Muslos mayúsculos/monumentales/macizos/masivos/máximos/magnos/mastodónticos.
También, sin "muslos", una joven "membruda".
Y de acuñación propia: "muslos metrocúbicos"


mssg said:


> faltaría encontrar el equivalente castellano de esa expresión con aliteración y todo


----------



## mssg

dperez said:


> _muslos tronadores,_ como ya dijeron, es una referencia al supuesto sonido generado por la fricción entre los muslos. fricción-estática-electricidad....imaginate el resto. Esto me da asco, también he conocido mujeres hispanas que crecieron en los EEUU y se dejaron afectar mucho por esa expresión en inglés.


 
Hola, dperez, es muy interesante lo que dices porque explicaría por qué ese apodo afectó tanto a la futbolista del libro de psicología del deporte de Weinberg. Lo que sucede es que ese calificativo no tiene mucho sentido en la Argentina y en España, que son los países donde más se va a editar el libro. Habría que encontrar el equivalente en castellano. Saludos, mssg



aztlaniano said:


> Muslos mayúsculos/monumentales/macizos/masivos/máximos/magnos/mastodónticos.
> También, sin "muslos", una joven "membruda".
> Y de acuñación propia: "muslos metrocúbicos"


 

Bueno, tienes una gran capacidad creativa, querido amigo. De todos modos, mayúsculos/monumentales/masivos/magnos y máximos también me parecen términos elogiosos en lugar de ofensivos; tal vez mastodónticos y macizos puedan generarle más complejos a una joven con tendencia a la anorexia. En cuanto al término que inventaste, está muy bien ya que se podría interpretar que los muslos de Maggie son tan gordos que su circunferencia equivale a la de un tanque de agua doméstico. Como ya le dije a alguien, estoy esperando la respuesta del autor del libro , puesto que le escribí para plantearle esta duda, y cuando la reciba te la haré saber. Saludos , mssg


----------



## Gabita

Hola Chicos:

Sé que este tema es viejo, pero quería aportar mi granito de arena. Estoy haciendo una traducción donde figura el término _thunder thighs _de manera despreciativa para referirse a los muslos voluminosos de una mujer y lo que se me ha ocurrido es *ancuda*, es decir, de ancas grandes. 

¡Espero que ayude!

Saludos a todos.


----------



## mssg

Gabita said:


> Hola Chicos:
> 
> Sé que este tema es viejo, pero quería aportar mi granito de arena. Estoy haciendo una traducción donde figura el término _thunder thighs _de manera despreciativa para referirse a los muslos voluminosos de una mujer y lo que se me ha ocurrido es *ancuda*, es decir, de ancas grandes.
> 
> ¡Espero que ayude!
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 

Hola, Gabita. Gracias por tu aporte. Entiendo muy bien el sentido del término que propones pero como por aquí pocos lo entenderían habría que buscar un sinónimo.
  Saludos para ti
         mssg


----------



## k-in-sc

What did you end up saying for your "muslos gord(it)os"?
(Thunder thighs are big jiggly thighs, no matter what anybody else says ...)


----------



## mssg

k-in-sc said:


> What did you end up saying for your "muslos gord(it)os"?
> (Thunder thighs are big jiggly thighs, no matter what anybody else says ...)


 

Terminé traduciéndolo como "muslos de vaca" porque aquí, no sé por qué, cuando se quiere herir a una mujer obesa se le dice vaca.
¿Qué significa "big jiggly thigs"?


----------



## aztlaniano

mssg said:


> Terminé traduciéndolo como "muslos de vaca" porque aquí, no sé por qué, cuando se quiere herir a una mujer obesa se le dice vaca.
> ¿Qué significa "big jiggly thig*h*s"?


Thighs (zais) muslos grandes y flaccidos.
"Jiggly" se merece un hilo aparte, pero básicamente como gelatina, una vez puestas en movimiento, las carnes se siguen moviendo con independencia del esqueleto, como si fuesen semilíquidas.


----------



## k-in-sc

aztlaniano said:


> Thighs (zais) muslos grandes y flaccidos.
> "Jiggly" se merece un hilo aparte, pero básicamente como gelatina, una vez puestas en movimiento, las carnes se siguen moviendo con independencia del esqueleto, como si fuesen semilíquidos.


Hmm, sounds like you are a very close observer of things that jiggle, aztl!


----------



## mssg

aztlaniano said:


> Thighs (zais) muslos grandes y flaccidos.
> "Jiggly" se merece un hilo aparte, pero básicamente como gelatina, una vez puestas en movimiento, las carnes se siguen moviendo con independencia del esqueleto, como si fuesen semilíquidas.


 

Hola, aztlaniano, ¿cómo estás?

Si eso es lo que significa esa expresión  evidentemente no corresponde a los muslos de esta joven porque era una deportista exitosa (la mejor de su equipo) que se sometía a un entrenamiento constante de manera que podían decirle cualquier cosa hiriente de sus muslos pero no que eran fláccidos. Además, la traducción de la expresión del OI debía ser  breve y contundente, como los son los calificativos usados para burlarse de alguien y herir su amor propio (p. ej., enana, cerda, gorda, vaca, etc.).

Además ya pasó mucho tiempo y la traducción no se puede cambiar. 

Saludos
           mssg


----------



## k-in-sc

Don't worry, "muslos de vaca" was perfect. 
The whole point was that they were calling her fat when she wasn't. 
Mean girls!


----------



## mssg

k-in-sc said:


> Don't worry, "muslos de vaca" was perfect.
> The whole point was that they were calling her fat when she wasn't.
> Mean girls!


 


Gracias, k-in-sc.


----------

